# Whiny



## diva_alicia (Jun 18, 2012)

Can I just whine a bit to those who understand?

I'm a very vain person. I freak with a two pound increase. And now that I'm on ATD and beta blockers, well, this is sucking the life out of me. I was hyper and eating like a horse. I gained a little. Now I'm on methimazole and beta blockers and I'm gaining EVEN more and I'm EVEN more tired. The muscle aches and inability to be active are so overwhelming. I'm not motivated and when I try, I get so sore and tired it takes days to recover. My skin is crazy dry and peeling on my face and I'm breaking out like a 13 year old. I've been trying to cut back on food but then I get even more tired. I'm living on fruit and yogurt, some veggies and some lean protein. Ugh. I am terrified of going hypo and gaining even more weight. I'm only two weeks into my ATD so I know I need to stick with it, particularly since my liver enzymes were elevated from just the Graves. I hate how people look at me as I'm starting to look puffy and different. I with all that didn't matter to me, but it does. And more, I hate looking at myself in the mirror. I dread the fun things in life because I don't have the energy to participate in them. I afraid of eating, but have always been an emotional eater, so this just isn't working for me. *sigh*

I understand that I have to be regulated before surgery, but how long will I have to go through this - UGH!

Thank you for listening.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

It is a temporary thing. Focus on getting healthy and feeling better. It will happen. This Graves [email protected] isn't for the wimpy. It was probably the most challenging thing in my life, ever. I did not think I would emerge a sane person. I nearly lost my marriage and my job over it. I am here, sane, happy and back to normal life. Don't give up, it will happen. It makes you appreciate normal so much more.


----------



## diva_alicia (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you webster2. I'm trying. I came down with something this week that only made everything feel worse, but I may be finally getting over that. This is the first day since starting ATD that I haven't had a 24/7 headache. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

diva_alicia said:


> Can I just whine a bit to those who understand?
> 
> I'm a very vain person. I freak with a two pound increase. And now that I'm on ATD and beta blockers, well, this is sucking the life out of me. I was hyper and eating like a horse. I gained a little. Now I'm on methimazole and beta blockers and I'm gaining EVEN more and I'm EVEN more tired. The muscle aches and inability to be active are so overwhelming. I'm not motivated and when I try, I get so sore and tired it takes days to recover. My skin is crazy dry and peeling on my face and I'm breaking out like a 13 year old. I've been trying to cut back on food but then I get even more tired. I'm living on fruit and yogurt, some veggies and some lean protein. Ugh. I am terrified of going hypo and gaining even more weight. I'm only two weeks into my ATD so I know I need to stick with it, particularly since my liver enzymes were elevated from just the Graves. I hate how people look at me as I'm starting to look puffy and different. I with all that didn't matter to me, but it does. And more, I hate looking at myself in the mirror. I dread the fun things in life because I don't have the energy to participate in them. I afraid of eating, but have always been an emotional eater, so this just isn't working for me. *sigh*
> 
> ...


I know it matters and it truly does!! Get that thyrotoxicosis under control so you can just go ahead and have the surgery. This is the only way to get back on track with your life.

Take it from one who knows. And my heart breaks for you. I know people treat us differently when we are ill and don't look our best. I experienced it all!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Boy, oh boy, do I know that! I looked like hell for 2 years. I am a librarian and see a lot of people everyday. This past year, so many people tell me how wonderful and healthy I look, but you know, I had to look like crap for them to notice!

You'll get back to being fabulous once this Graves bit is whipped!


----------

